# Is cheese bad for pigeons ?



## Nimbus123_ (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello, I was wondering whether melted cheese, specifically nacho cheese, is bad for pigeons? I left my nachos unattended for a minute and saw my pet pigeon, Nimbus, eating some cheese. After that, he wouldn't stop trying to get on my plate and eat the cheese. So yeah, how bad is it for him?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Phoebe always tried to steal nacho cheese powder. I dont think it is a pigeon health food but she would eat a little and be ok. She also drank out of my significant others tequila glass once. We of course discouraged her strange tastings.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

testing testing testing testing... please ignore. This is Admin.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A little won't hurt him, but I wouldn't give him a lot of it.


----------

